# Beckwood Poodles and Doodles



## Misteline (Mar 10, 2019)

Tbh if they breed doodles there's unlikely to be a regular forum member with experience with them. Most of us are reasonably welcoming to doodle owners, but we don't support doodle breeding.

There are members better suited to go into why a doodle breeder is not the route to go if you want a well bred healthy dog with a good temperament. I'm sure there are doodle breeders doing good work, but it's an ethics issue with a lot of pitfalls and that makes good doodle breeders hard to find. There are other members who can put you on a good path to finding an ethical and good breeder in your area. 

We get a lot of inquiries so they might weigh in, they might not. There's a lot of good resources already on the forum you can search for if they don't though.


----------



## A24484963 (Aug 14, 2021)

Misteline said:


> Tbh if they breed doodles there's unlikely to be a regular forum member with experience with them. Most of us are reasonably welcoming to doodle owners, but we don't support doodle breeding.
> 
> There are members better suited to go into why a doodle breeder is not the route to go if you want a well bred healthy dog with a good temperament. I'm sure there are doodle breeders doing good work, but it's an ethics issue with a lot of pitfalls and that makes good doodle breeders hard to find. There are other members who can put you on a good path to finding an ethical and good breeder in your area.
> 
> We get a lot of inquiries so they might weigh in, they might not. There's a lot of good resources already on the forum you can search for if they don't though.


Thank you so much for your response… I totally understand the doodle scenario. I’m having a very difficult time finding a female mini and am trying outside sources in trying to find a poodle breeder that does health testing, etc
I contacted all the breeders within three states that the PCA gave me with no luck… This is a breeder recommended by a friend, who has a doodle… But this breeder has red mini poodles … Was just wondering if anybody had heard anything. totally appreciate any/all feedback though


----------



## Misteline (Mar 10, 2019)

My personal anxiety was my biggest hurdle in my search so I don't have much personal experience with the hunt. From what I understand this is a tough time to find a puppy if you want a quicker turn around than within a year or two. 

I think if I were in your position I would reach out to any trusted friends/family in other areas and see if they'd be willing to visit breeders you find in their area on your behalf after you establish a relationship with a breeder. From there you'd hop on a plane to their area for the pick up. It's an added expense, but it might not be huge.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I can only find a “Beckwoods Toy Poodles” when I search. Are you looking for a toy or a mini?

I’ve learned a lot in the past couple of years, since purchasing my first purebred poodle, and while I know it can be tough, the time and energy spent searching for a good breeder is _well_ worth it. So please don’t be discouraged. 

Did you work your way through this list provided by @Raindrops?




Raindrops said:


> *Minnesota*
> Absolute Silver
> Adelheide
> Allure
> ...


----------



## TK9NY (Jan 6, 2017)

Okay, so, when looking for a puppy keep in mind that a lot of good breeders are looking for people to put on their wait list LONG before they even breed the dog(s). I know breeders who are taking deposits for NEXT YEARS litters, even. Very few have puppies that will be available IMMEDIATELY, and i think it would just be plain luck if that ever actually happens. 

Puppies are also in fairly high demand right now. Wait lists fill fast. If you find a breeder you like (IE does health testing, has the guarantee, etc etc) it wouldn't hurt to throw in a deposit for whatever their next available litter is NOW. At worst, you're out a deposit if you find something better/sooner at best you're top of that list for that litter whenever it may happen.

It also takes time to find the right breeder. Don't "settle", especially if you find any red flags. This isn't a race so make sure you're doing your research. Unless you're not dead-set on color, size, etc, keep looking. Expand your search. Or ask the breeders you do find if they recommend anyone who might have what you're looking for. 

As far as that particular breeder... even if they're producing purebred dogs, the fact that they're cross breeding puts me off. I wouldn't buy even a purebred from someone purposely creating mixed breed dogs. And if it's the breeder i found (Beckwoods Toy Poodles) they're not just producing doodles, but so-called "mini" and "toy" doodles as well. Two red flags for me.

I did not find any actual information on their dogs, either, just ads on puppy find where they claim the doodle pups can be registered (which... lie, not with anything credible they can't be) and no actual info on the supposed health guarantee. So.... i would say hard pass unless they can produce paper proof of health testing and such. Even then....


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

I only found a FB page, a Puppyfind listing, and a _very _incomplete website for Beckwood, and what I saw didn't impress me. Pretty much the only page on the website that had any information on it was the one pushing NuVet, which is a pretty mediocre supplement sold via Multi-Level Marketing (aka pyramid scheme). One page had a picture of a merle puppy that was so young It was impossible to tell if the fuzzy little potato was a Poodle or a doodle. Poodles aren't supposed to be merle, by the way.


----------



## Misteline (Mar 10, 2019)

Breeding merle poodles or doodles is a huge red flag for me. I would walk far far away if the breeder you're researching is doing that. If your friend is happy with their doodle, good, I hope they remain so for the rest of the pup's days! But experimenting with breeding merles outside of their natural breeds is reckless and needlessly so.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Doodles aren't the issue, many doodle breeders are. 

The question to think thru is "What kind of purebred breeder is going to send their well bred, time, tears, and money invested dog to be crossbred with an unknown dog of unknown lineage, a completely different breed with completely different structure, health concerns, purpose they were bred for, and have their reputation at risk by doing so?" 

It won't be a breeder who invests in the future of their chosen breed.

Since I don't know your prior experience with dogs in general, poodles in particular, or what to look for in selecting a quality breeder, I have some tips that might help.

We often hear from folks that they just want a pet. What doesn't seem to be common knowledge is that the kind of quality, conscientious breeders many of us prefer to support are _always_ breeding for the very best poodles they can. It isn't pet puppy vs show puppy, it's lucky us, the ones wanting a pet who get the pups that have some small "fault" that might reduce their chances of winning competitions, but are flawless to us .

It's not unusual to think that there are possibly thousands of breeders to choose from. For quality, conscientious breeders, that number is more likely only in the hundreds in the US or Canada. A bottom line difference is between those who're breeding primarily for profit and those who're breeding because they feel not only love for poodles but an obligation to the entire breed.

About reviews, a happy owner doesn't necessarily mean an informed owner. It's as likely they've just been lucky, so far. Review any negative comments carefully, if they're allowed to appear.

Getting a puppy from a quality, conscientious breeder is something like insurance. Their investment in the health, welfare, and soundness of all the dogs in their care including the puppies they offer to new homes is part of the reason you're not likely to find a less than $2000 USD puppy from them.

The saying is "pay the breeder or pay the vet". Price alone isn't the only thing to separate quality breeders from those less than. We've seen members quote as high, and even much higher pricing for pups from parents not health tested, not proven to meet breed standards, sold as purebred when only a DNA test could determine that since they may be sold without registration papers.

If I knew the risks and have dedicated poodle health savings of several thousand dollars or pet insurance, knew that basically that the breeder and I would part ways as soon as the pup was in my hands because they're very unlikely to stand behind their pup and me thru the pups life, I might proceed with a breeder that doesn't meet my criteria.

But

I also wouldn't pay quality breeder prices, and over, unless I'm getting all the quality breeder perks.


Health testing of the breeding parents is a good indicator of a quality, conscientious breeder. The Breeder List has info on what to look for in the testing for each variety. Mentioning health testing on a site is nice but isn't proof. For proof, look for health testing results spelled out on the breeder's site, then verify for yourself by going to the site the results are published on. If you don't find any evidence of testing or can't find the info but the breeder appeals to you, contact them and ask where you might see the testing they do. Reputable breeders put in a lot of effort to make sure they're breeding the healthiest poodles and will be happy to talk about it and provide the info.

Look for and verify OFA/CHIC level testing at a minimum. There are also poodle specific DNA panels for those testable conditions. Those are companion testing with the OFA/CHIC testing.
Look Up A Dog | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO (ofa.org)


A caution that a health "guarantee" on a puppy doesn't have much to back it if the sire and dam were not given the testing for breed and variety. "Guarantees" without the testing often favor the breeder, more than the buyer.

Read thru any contracts that may be listed. If they rule out coverage for conditions that the breeding pair should or could have been tested for, consider that a caution flag. Otherwise, are the terms clear to you and can you live with them?

Conscientious breeders have a waitlist at the best of times and with pandemic puppy seekers, that wait is stretched well into 2021-2022. There have been more than a few serendipitous contacts between seeker and breeder, so don't be put off by the thought of a waitlist. Also, don't be put off if online sites aren't particularly updated. As often as not, breeders may prefer communicating by phone as well as email or text, and are busy with their dogs rather than keep a website updated.

When you start making contacts, let them know if you're open to an older pup or young adult.

Color preferences are understandable but keep in mind that you're limiting your options even further in a very limited supply of puppies. That beautiful color you fell for may not look the same in a few weeks, or months, or years.

Temperament and personality are lifelong traits.

Be prepared to spend in the range of $2000 to $3500 USD. Conscientious breeders are not padding pricing due to Covid.

Be prepared to travel outside your preferred area.

As a very general rule, websites to be leery of are those that feature cutesy puppies with bows and such, little or no useful info on sires or dams, the word "Order" or "Ordering" (these are living beings, not appliances) and a PayPal or "pay here" button prominently featured "for your convenience".

One additional caution, be very wary of those very cute short legged poodles. That's a genetic mutation which may carry serious life-altering disease.

An excellent source for breeder referrals is your local or the regional or national Poodle Club. An online search for "Poodle Club of *___* (your city or state/province)" will find them. You can also go directly to the national club site.

Some Poodle Club links are in the Breeder List.


As a sort of checklist of things to look for or ask, this is my shortlist criteria.

My criteria need not be yours but I think it's important for a potential poodle owner to understand why these things matter in finding a conscientious breeder and to get a well bred puppy to share life with for many years to come.
Simply being advertised as "registered" or even "purebred" doesn't mean that a puppy is _well bred._


Every one of these is a talking point a conscientious breeder will welcome, just not all at the same time 

My ideal breeder is someone who is doing this because they love the breed.
They want to see each new generation born at least as good as the previous, ideally better.
They provide for every dog in their care as if that dog is their own.
They will be there for the new family, and stand behind that pup for it's lifetime, rain or shine, with or without a contract.
They will know the standards and pedigrees of their chosen breed, health and genetic diversity of their lines, and breed to better them.
They will know of the latest studies in health standards for their chosen breed and variety and do the health testing of their breeding dogs.
They prove their dogs meet breed standards and are physically capable by breeding from sires and dams proven in competition or participating in other activities.
They do not cross breed.
They will have as many questions for me as I do for them.
They invest in their dogs. They don't expect the dogs to support them. 

This is the longer version

Breeding Program
! to maintain, improve, strengthen the breed
by breeding to standard, for health and genetic diversity,
and will prove their dogs meet these standards by showing or competing in other activities or by breeding from titled parents.
It's not the title, but what it shows
! focus is on quality, never quantity
! they do not cross breed
! they limit breeding to one to two breeds
! they limit breeding to only a few litters per year *

Breeding Parents
! registry information available
AKC Registry Lookup
Dog Search
! not too old or young for breeding
! not overbred
see Asking questions from a breeder
and Frequency of Breeding a Bitch
! genetic health testing done appropriate to breed and variety
! other health testing by exam such as annual eye, hips, patellas
! results of testing on own website, OFA site or testing lab
see Health Related Publications - Versatility In Poodles, Inc.
and OFA Lookup Look Up A Dog | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO
Living Conditions
! in home with family
! breeder allows, even encourages home visits

Puppies
! routine and urgent vet care, immunizations, dewormings
! socialization
! first groomings
! registry papers
! puppies are not sold with full registration (breeding rights) simply for the price of admission
! they will not require spay/neuter before physical maturity
! health "guarantee" generally favors the breeder, not the buyer.
health guarantee is no replacement for health testing of dam and sire.
does the contract/guarantee/warranty rule out covering conditions the parents should have been tested for
do you fully understand the terms of any contract/guarantee/warranty and can you live with them
beginning housetraining is a bonus
temperament testing is helpful

Advertising
! individual website to detail history of breeder, goals for their program
! information on dams, sires, puppies
! no trend pricing for color, gender or size,
! no marketing gimmick terms like "teacup" "royal"

! Anything not found on a public online site should be provided by breeder before buying.

* Many people prefer small scale breeders because they feel the puppies will have better socialization and it's very unlikely to be a puppy mill-like operation.
This doesn't mean that larger scale breeders can't do things right.
The breeder of record may not be hands on with every pup or poodle on the place but they should make sure that all the quality of life and attention are paid to all their dogs.

If a breeder wants me to believe that they believe in their dogs, they won't stop the investment when it comes time to find the new families. If they want to cut costs by using free advertising sites like craigslist or listing on retail marketplaces like puppyspot or puppyfind, or other classified ad sites such as newspapers, I wonder what else they've cut costs on.


----------



## Jo_Momma (Aug 28, 2021)

A24484963 said:


> Anyone have experience with Beckwood Poodles and Doodles out of Toledo, Ohio ? Can’t find much online regarding them ?


Yes! She is absolutely wonderful to work with. We brought our pup home 3 years ago.. His temperament is wonderful, he doesn't shed, and he's tiny. He's such an easy going dog. I HIGHLY recommend beckwood poodles. She has a Facebook page (Beckwoods toy poodles) that has plenty of reviews. She's very responsive via text/calls as well. BTW, the comment about is not accurate in regards to the health of Golden Doodles. There are many reputable studies and articles available for you to read more about this particular breed. She also has poodles as well. Feel free to reach out with any additional questions. Best of luck!


----------



## Jo_Momma (Aug 28, 2021)

Jo_Momma said:


> Yes! She is absolutely wonderful to work with. We brought our pup home 3 years ago.. His temperament is wonderful, he doesn't shed, and he's tiny. He's such an easy going dog. I HIGHLY recommend beckwood poodles. She has a Facebook page (Beckwoods toy poodles) that has plenty of reviews. She's very responsive via text/calls as well. BTW, the comment about is not accurate in regards to the health of Golden Doodles. There are many reputable studies and articles available for you to read more about this particular breed. She also has poodles as well. Feel free to reach out with any additional questions. Best of luck!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

It's wonderful for you that you're happy with your breeder and your puppy, who is adorable. No one wants to rain on your puppy parade but PF has rules which address people who breed mixes.

5.2 Poodle Forum does not endorse deliberately planned or breeding a poodle with another breed to get designer or mixed-breed puppies.

The resulting dogs are not the issue.


----------

